# Full HP Bluetooth Keyboard Support with CM9 Alpha0.6?



## megalodon_67 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi out there,
anyone working on a port to support the HP bluetooth keyboard device? Means to support the complete layout including all functions as it does work using webos? 
thxs
mega


----------



## Sleeepy2 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't have that keyboard but it should work without an issue. Most of the buttons will work out of the box, and it is not hard to modify the generic.kl file to support the residents the functions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Works 100% for me.. You know, minus the special keys. Like search, chat, volume...


----------



## cinnabarcorp (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm using the Official HP Touchpad Wireless Bluetooth Keyboard
The Volume and Search Keys work for me. The only ones that dont work is

Notification Key
Virtual Keyboard Toggle Key
Brightness Keys
Music Back and Forward Keys
Mute Key
and Card View Key (Should be able to act as Home Button)


----------



## jcfulgham (Nov 24, 2011)

I may be mistaken. But I believe some of these keys only work on WebOS. Just from what I have tried.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeepy2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok to remap the custom keys it is fairly easy.

Step 1. Is to get the Keynumber Tracker app ( can be found in this xda thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=850464)
When you run this app and pres a key on your keyboard it will tell you the key number. Right down all of the key numbers that you want to change.

Step 2. Copy the Generic.kl file (located in system/usr/keylayout) to you computer and make a copy. Use adb or a root file manager or what ever you need

Step 3. Open the Generic.kl file in a text editor and add/change your key to what ever command you need/want.
For example:
key 30 A
If I want the A to open home (for some strange reason) you change that line to:
key 30 HOME

Step 4. Save your modified Generic.kl file

Step 5. Put the newly modified Generic.kl file back into system/usr/keylayout over writing the existing ( you did save a backup right).

Step 6. Reboot

Step 7. ???

Step 8. profit

Step 9. Enjoy.


----------



## son (Aug 23, 2011)

I would use key 125 for home:

key 125 HOME

this is the key between Ctrl (left) and Space


----------



## megalodon_67 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there,

is anybody having a German keyboard definition file please?

Thanks Mega


----------



## son (Aug 23, 2011)

megalodon_67 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> is anybody having a German keyboard definition file please?
> 
> Thanks Mega


jep http://www.android-hilfe.de/hp-touchpad-forum/179153-howto-deutsches-hp-bt-touchpad-keyboard-unter-android-4.html#post2603818


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

Sleeepy2 said:


> Ok to remap the custom keys it is fairly easy.
> 
> Step 1. Is to get the Keynumber Tracker app ( can be found in this xda thread http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=850464)
> When you run this app and pres a key on your keyboard it will tell you the key number. Right down all of the key numbers that you want to change.
> ...


Do you happen to have a list of the commands you can write in? Just want to make sure a command I want exists.


----------



## megalodon_67 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, understood the key mapping. However, what I want to change is the german language specific locals/letters such as eg. "ö" which is on german keyboad next right to "l".
To change this would be possible?
rgds Mega


----------



## son (Aug 23, 2011)

megalodon_67 said:


> Hi, understood the key mapping. However, what I want to change is the german language specific locals/letters such as eg. "ö" which is on german keyboad next right to "l".


Hi,

just use the files linked in the android-hilfe forum öüä isr working fine with these files...

cheers,
son


----------



## megalodon_67 (Jan 26, 2012)

THANKS so much....you guys are great....works perfect!!!! BIG thanks Mega


----------

